# VOTE for me!! **** MUST SEE! :)



## ATVrider43 (Apr 6, 2013)

CORRECTION!  DON'T VOTE FOR ME (if you don't want to)  lol I just uploaded it!  JUST WANTED TO HAVE SOME FUN...SPUR of the moment kind of thing.... 


Contests | Photobucket


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 6, 2013)

I voted for one of your competitors... just because I think it is silly to ask people you don't even know to "VOTE" for you.....

and your image is underexposed! And it has a tilted horizon!


----------



## ATVrider43 (Apr 6, 2013)

That was the idea lol...to capture the main focus the sunset and see the shadow of the boat :/


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 6, 2013)

I would hope that for a contest entry, one would make sure the horizons is level. Just not too wild about the shot, and the whole "vote for me" thing. Best of luck to you though.


----------



## ATVrider43 (Apr 6, 2013)

Its kinda a joke..................


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 6, 2013)

corrected (somewhat)


----------



## ATVrider43 (Apr 6, 2013)

I guess this pic is more for me than anything... I was with my grandpa during this shot and he LOVES fishing and this fishing boat was coming in for the day while the sunset was out, he asked if I could capture the sunset with the boat n the background...So I did just that.  I like the boat in the shadow.  He passed away a couple months ago and this shot means dear to my heart more than crazy edits or anything...THO I appreciate your C&C I love it just the way it is.

ALSO i was just uploading pics on photobucket and that thing popped up so I just clicked it for ****s and giggles... I win or lose don't matter.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 6, 2013)

ATVrider43 said:


> Its kinda a joke..................




VOTE FOR ME, with a contest link and pic. . . . where's the joke? I must be missing something, maybe it's a really bad sense of humor? Was it the emoticon smile?


----------



## ATVrider43 (Apr 6, 2013)

Yup just a bad sense of humor I guess...


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your Grandpa... and I understand the Image is important to you. That's cool! But we didn't know that when you posted it. I also believe that the majority of the active members feel it is odd to ask us to "Vote" for you in a contest, just because you are a member here (at least I know I do!) =

But don't let it get to you... sometimes people are that way!


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 6, 2013)

OP you picked the wrong place to find support. Too many snide, bitter a**holes on this board.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> OP you picked the wrong place to find support. Too many snide, bitter a**holes on this board.



Ouch!


----------



## ATVrider43 (Apr 6, 2013)

haha yes I see that and thanks Charlie.  Yeah it was kinda just a spur of the moment thing...didn't really think about it before I did it just posted it for some fun...


----------



## Benco (Apr 6, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> OP you picked the wrong place to find support. Too many snide, bitter a**holes on this board.



You sound a pretty bitter yourself there.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Benco said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > OP you picked the wrong place to find support. Too many snide, bitter a**holes on this board.
> ...



maybe a little?  lol!


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 6, 2013)

I know it's not what the OP intended, but darn, that's a sweet edit Charlie!


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> I know it's not what the OP intended, but darn, that's a sweet edit Charlie!



Rick.. thank you! Just showing possibilities!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 6, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> OP you picked the wrong place to find support. Too many snide, bitter a**holes on this board.



You're not that snide, Ballistics. ANd you're only just a little bit bitter. Why so hard on yourself? All those college photo classes got ya down, B?


----------



## texkam (Apr 6, 2013)

> Too many snide, bitter a**holes on this board.


Hey, I resemble that remark.



> he asked if I could capture the sunset with the boat n the background...So I did just that.


Actually, the boat is in the foreground.     


















                                   ...........Same to you.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 6, 2013)

Benco said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > OP you picked the wrong place to find support. Too many snide, bitter a**holes on this board.
> ...



Not at all.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 6, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > OP you picked the wrong place to find support. Too many snide, bitter a**holes on this board.
> ...



The best part about this comment, is who wrote it, and who liked it. You 3 are peas in a miserable, passive aggressive, bi-polar, and old pod.
At least Gipson has the photographic chops to actually talk sh*t. 

Look at the first reply in this thread. It pretty much sums up exactly how the majority of newbies are treated in this forum.
Instead of saying no, Cgipson votes for someone else to be spiteful. What a sc*mbag move. 

And if you go through my entire posting history, I never attack or insult anyone that didn't post that way first. 
And even then, I'm usually pretty level headed. This thread is the furthest I've gone to actually insult someone.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 6, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> OP you picked the wrong place to find support. Too many snide, *bitter *a**holes on this board.



I mean, you _ARE_ talking about a forum where one of the highest post count members name is *Bitter*Jeweler


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 6, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > OP you picked the wrong place to find support. Too many snide, *bitter *a**holes on this board.
> ...



Good point.


----------



## e.rose (Apr 6, 2013)

C'mon boys... If you don't like people who ask for votes... then don't open the threads titled "Vote for me!" :greenpbl:

Ya'll are silly.

GRANTED... I agree that the image isn't prize-worthy, so I wouldn't vote for it either (no offense OP), but if it were, I wouldn't vote for a competitor JUST because he asked for votes.

If he deserves the vote... vote for him.  If he doesn't... don't.   :hug::


----------



## ATVrider43 (Apr 6, 2013)

This got more attention than I intended haha.....gladd I could get a convo (argo) started lmfao...

I forgot anytime I post I get remarks, next time I'll think first haha :Joker:


----------



## ATVrider43 (Apr 6, 2013)

texkam said:


> > Too many snide, bitter a**holes on this board.
> 
> 
> Hey, I resemble that remark.
> ...



I'm pretty sure you knew what I meant, but wanted to bust someones chops.... If not sorry for you l.o.l..............


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



And IF I voted for someone else with a better image.. that makes me a sc*mbag? Sure... whatever!


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 6, 2013)

> And IF I voted for someone else with a better image.. that makes me a sc*mbag? Sure... whatever!



If only that were the case. 



> I voted for one of your competitors... just because I think it is silly to ask people you don't even know to "VOTE" for you.....


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> > And IF I voted for someone else with a better image.. that makes me a sc*mbag? Sure... whatever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure.. as I have said before.... WHATEVER!


----------



## Michael79 (Apr 6, 2013)

I love it here! NSFW images, education, and a show. Sometimes you can even score some freebies from pixmedics closet.


----------



## RobN185 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thought this was in the "just for fun" gallery.
Some of these posts sort a takes the fun out of it for me.
Oh well...Whatever...


----------



## sleist (Apr 7, 2013)

RobN185 said:


> Thought this was in the "just for fun" gallery.
> Some of these posts sort a takes the fun out of it for me.
> Oh well...Whatever...



I believe it was moved here from another forum (Beginners?) and the OP text was edited.
That explains some of the replies to a certain degree.


----------



## Mully (Apr 7, 2013)

Another hate post...oh joy for joy....sure takes the "fun" out of it!


----------



## ATVrider43 (Apr 8, 2013)

LOL, this'll get a good laugh....I found this gem one picture away from the one I thought was the full edit haha... My BAD... but here is the one that was suppose to go up, maybe it'll get a different feel now?


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 8, 2013)

You still need to bring up the exposure - Learn from Charlie.


----------

